# ممكن اعرف ارادة ربنا



## باسم فوزي (5 سبتمبر 2015)

انا خاطب بنت طيبة وغلبانه وبتحبي من قلبها .بس لاسف هي مش عاجبة والدي وكل متكلم مع والدي بخصوصها بيرددني اوي من ناحيتها مع العلم هو سايبلي الحرية المطلقة في الاختيار سبب عدم قبول والدي ليها انها نحيفة ذيادة عن اللزوم وهو خايف اتجوزها وبعدين اكتشف اني اتسرعت واندم طول عمري ومع ذلك انا بحاول اقنعه انها غلبانه وهتخدمه من قلبها وبكل محبة وحكاية النحافة دي ليها علاج .واخدت رأي اب اعترافي وقالي متسبهاش هي دي اللي هتعيش معاك علي الحلوه والمره !بس انا كل متكلم مع والدي بذداد تردد وبصراحة محتار في الموضوع ده خايف لو اتجوزتها يطلع كلام ابويا هو الصح واظلمها معايه .وخايف اسيبها اندم اني مش هلاقي زيها في طيبتها !

ايه راي حضراتكم في الموضوع ده ؟


----------



## mary naeem (5 سبتمبر 2015)

لو بتحها بجد مش هتفكر في كلام ابوك
سبها اكيد هتلاقي حد يحبها بجد
ومش متردد زيك
واحد بيحبها لشخصها مش لجسمها


----------



## باسم فوزي (5 سبتمبر 2015)

بس ده موضوع حياة او موت ولازم الواحد يفكر برضه ومفيش مانع الواحد يبقي متردد في موضوع جديد بالنسبة له 

وانا حبيت اشوف وجهة نظركم


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (5 سبتمبر 2015)

احتملنى حضرتك
بعد ماخطبت بنت الناس وجاى تقول ارداة ربنا ولا علشان والدك مش عاجبه
طيب خطبتها ليه ياغالى
ارادة ربنا قداستكم
ارداة ربنا تعيش له
بعيد عن الوعظ فيه مثل بيقول
تزوج اللى تحبك مش اللى تحبها
بمعنى لو طبقناه ع كل واحد يعنى هايتزوج اللى بيحبه 
الزمن ده من الصعب تلاقى اللى بيحب
انا أب وبأكلمك كأب
ربنا ينجح حياتك


----------



## باسم فوزي (6 سبتمبر 2015)

كلامك تمام استاذ ناجح انا طبعا قابل اي رأي بس انا كل اللي مرددني اني فعلا مقدرش احبها زي ما هي بتحبني مع العلم انا مض لاقي فيها اي عيب الا اني انا مش قادر اديها كل مشاعري


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 سبتمبر 2015)

*سيبها لانه واضح انك لا بتحبها ولا مقتنع بيها ...بعيدااا عن حجة والدك اللى مش مفهومه بالنسبه لى الحقيقه ! ...انا شايفاك متردد وشبه مش مقتنع بيها وبصراحه لصالح البنت بقولك سيبها للى يستاهلها ..*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 سبتمبر 2015)

هي مش عاجبة والدي :

عايزا اسئل سؤال-- هو مين الى هيتجوزها !! انت و لا  والدك!!
و بعدين اسمع الناس تقول طباعها مش كويسه -- اسلوبها مش حلو-- تعاملها وحش-- متكبره -- مصرفه غيوره-- لكن  بابا بيقول عليها نحيفه !!!!!!!!!!
و انت فين؟؟
ليه مسمعتش كلام بابا قبل ما تروح تخطبها اصلا؟؟
يا ريت تسيبها لإنسان يقدرها و يحبها--
 و متنساش تبقى تاخد بابا معاك المره الجايه ينئيلك حد على كيفه كويس و متنساش بردوا تبقى تاخد معاك الميزان !
 متزعلش من كلامى-- بس انت كلامك فعلا احزنى
يا ريت تسيبها علشان متظلمهاش


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (6 سبتمبر 2015)

باسم فوزي قال:


> كلامك تمام استاذ ناجح انا طبعا قابل اي رأي بس انا كل اللي مرددني اني فعلا مقدرش احبها زي ما هي بتحبني مع العلم انا مض لاقي فيها اي عيب الا اني انا مش قادر اديها كل مشاعري


الله يسامحك
لا تستحقها
اجابتك تثبت اجرامك فى حق بنت الناس
هى بنات الناس لعبة
اتعلمت العبث ده فين
ربنا يكرمهما بمن يقدرها
هى زقتك حاجة صفراء علشان تخطبها


----------



## أَمَة (8 سبتمبر 2015)

الأحبة الأعضاء كفوا و ما قصروا في الرد عليك، وكان فيه شبه إجماع على أنك تسيب البنت لأنك لا تستحقها .... كلام سليم ولن أضيف عليه. 

أحب فقط أن أرد على سؤالك الموجود في عنوان الموضوع "ممكن أعرف إرادة ربنا" لأنه سبب لي ضيقاً.... 
ردي على سؤالك هو أنك عشان تعرف إرادة الرب لازم بالأول تعرف الرب وتعرف مشيئته ووصاياه وكل ما أوصى به عن الزواج..... 

أنا مسكت نفسي لكي لا أرد على كلام كثير أحزنني


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 سبتمبر 2015)

باسم فوزي قال:


> سبب عدم قبول والدي ليها انها نحيفة ذيادة عن اللزوم
> وهو خايف اتجوزها وبعدين اكتشف اني اتسرعت واندم طول عمري
> ومع ذلك انا بحاول اقنعه انها غلبانه وهتخدمه من قلبها وبكل محبة وحكاية النحافة دي ليها علاج .
> 
> ايه راي حضراتكم في الموضوع ده ؟



*

إنت بتقول نحيفة 

و بعدين بتقول أكتشف 

تكتشف إيه ؟؟ ما هى نحيفة خلاص :dntknw:

و لا النحافة حتكتشف بعد الجواز ؟؟:smil13:

________________

نيجى للنقطة التانية 

إنت بتقول غلبانة و حتخدمه 

حتخدمه ؟؟ 

هو باباك محتاج خدمة ؟؟

يعنى عايزة افهم بالظبط : إنت بتتجوز واحدة تصلح تخدم باباك ؟؟ :thnk0001:

عشان كدة باباك شاكك إنها مش حتقدر عل الخدمة بسبب النحافة ؟؟:blush2:

جاوبنى على كل الاسئلة الل فاتت 

و بعدين حاكمل معاك مناقشة 

*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 سبتمبر 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]لماذا القسوة على " باسم " ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مشكلة الشباب أنه يبحث عن رضاء الأهل عن العروسة ( الأب – الأم – الأخت )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الرضاء الشكلى أولاً ..خاصة لو كانت خارج محيط  الأهل والمعارف[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كلمة لـ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]" باسم " [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].. [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]باباك عايز يقولك أن البنت ( وحشة ) وش كدة  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ودة مش رأى ( أب ) دة رأى ( رجل ) أو بتعبير أدق ( ذوق أحد الرجال ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فيه رجالة ما بتعجبهمش " [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أنجلينا جولي [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]" سيدة نساء هوليود - رضى الله تعالى عنها – [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أقولك حدوتة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]نونو [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]..ابن خالتى طول بعرض ببياض بشعر مسبسب وأخواته البنات زى لهاليط القشطة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تزوج من سيدة حظها من الجمال زى صفر الثانوية العامة كدة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لما مامته راحت تخطبها له قالت له : أية ( الخُنفسة ) اللى أنت جايبنى أخطبها لك دى ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]رد عليها قالها ( [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]خدى عينى شوفى بيها [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]) ..
وتمت الزيجة وعاشوا فى تبات ونبات وخلفوا صبيان وبنات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
لو باباك شايف ما يُعيبها بخلاف (نحافتها)  كان أعترض وموافقش من الأول[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والدك مش هيقدر يشوف بعينك [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]..دة مجرد ذوقه الشخصى ( فضفض لك بيه ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خد وقتك وقرر وقرب من البنت أكتر ...ممكن يكون فيها مُميزات مش موجودة فى أى بنت تانية  [/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 سبتمبر 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لماذا القسوة على " باسم " ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مشكلة الشباب أنه يبحث عن رضاء الأهل عن العروسة ( الأب – الأم – الأخت )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الرضاء الشكلى أولاً ..خاصة لو كانت خارج محيط  الأهل والمعارف[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كلمة لـ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]" باسم " [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].. [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]باباك عايز يقولك أن البنت ( وحشة ) وش كدة  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ودة مش رأى ( أب ) دة رأى ( رجل ) أو بتعبير أدق ( ذوق أحد الرجال ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فيه رجالة ما بتعجبهمش " [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أنجلينا جولي [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]" سيدة نساء هوليود - رضى الله تعالى عنها – [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> أقولك حدوتة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]نونو [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]..ابن خالتى طول بعرض ببياض بشعر مسبسب وأخواته البنات زى لهاليط القشطة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تزوج من سيدة حظها من الجمال زى صفر الثانوية العامة كدة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لما مامته راحت تخطبها له قالت له : أية ( الخُنفسة ) اللى أنت جايبنى أخطبها لك دى ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]رد عليها قالها ( [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]خدى عينى شوفى بيها [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]) ..
> وتمت الزيجة وعاشوا فى تبات ونبات وخلفوا صبيان وبنات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> لو باباك شايف ما يُعيبها بخلاف (نحافتها)  كان أعترض وموافقش من الأول[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والدك مش هيقدر يشوف بعينك [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]..دة مجرد ذوقه الشخصى ( فضفض لك بيه ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خد وقتك وقرر وقرب من البنت أكتر ...ممكن يكون فيها مُميزات مش موجودة فى أى بنت تانية  [/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]



*لا إنت مش واخد بالك 

باسم : جواز قبط لا رجعة فيه 

إنما ابن خالتك ممكن فى أى وقت يطلقها 

عشان كدة هو قال : مسألة حياة أو موت​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 سبتمبر 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لا إنت مش واخد بالك
> باسم : جواز قبط لا رجعة فيه
> إنما ابن خالتك ممكن فى أى وقت يطلقها
> عشان كدة هو قال : مسألة حياة أو موت​*


*طاب عليا الطلاااج واخد بالى أنه جواز أقباط 
:new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 سبتمبر 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *طاب عليا الطلاااج واخد بالى أنه جواز أقباط
> :new6::new6::new6:
> *​



:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 سبتمبر 2015)

*هى المشكلة الأكبر

إن باسم خرج و لم يعد

و إحنا عمالين نتكلموا مع نفساويتنا 

*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (9 سبتمبر 2015)

اب اعترافك قالك البنيه زينه ..
 وهو اكيد كلامه له تاثير بسبب مكانته
وابوك عسى الله يحفظه قالك البنيه نحيفه وماتصلحلك.. 
 يمكن يبي يعرسك على وحده تانيه.. وكلامه ياثر عليك
انا اقول
عليك بقلبك شوف وش يقول ولا تشاور عقلك عشان ماراح يتفقون
السوالف مشربكه عندك .. الله يعينك..


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (12 سبتمبر 2015)

ايش صاير عليك باسم؟ اعرست البنت ولا ما اعرست؟
مايصير كذا تسيب ايريني شايله همك طمنها تبغي تعرف كل شي :t33:


----------



## aymonded (13 سبتمبر 2015)

باسم فوزي قال:


> كلامك تمام استاذ ناجح انا طبعا قابل اي رأي بس انا *كل اللي مرددني اني فعلا مقدرش احبها* زي ما هي بتحبني مع العلم انا مض لاقي فيها اي عيب *إلا اني انا مش قادر اديها كل مشاعري*



سلام لشخصك الحلو يا محبوب الله والقديسين، مع اعتذاري بالطبع لأب اعترافك، ولكل الناس، أولاً أب الاعتراف أكيد بيقول مجرد رأي فقط وهو غير مُلزم بالطبع لأن ليس له أي علاقة بعلاقاتك العاطفية وقرار زواجك، ولا حد فينا أكيد...
بالطبع الموضوع يتوقف على شخصك انت وحدك، وانصحك لو مش قادر تدي خطيبتك كل مشاعرك واهتمامك، يفضل أنك تصارح نفسك وتراجع موقفك، وتشوف والدك ليه مش عايزك تكمل معاها بصراحة ليه !!!، لأن الموضوع مش مسألة نحافة وبس، لأن موضوع النحافة أو السمنة ليس هو الأساس اللي الأسرة بتعتمد عليه في قرار مصيري لتقول رأيها بصراحة، حاول تفهم كويس وبصراحة ايه وجه الاعتراض الحقيقي عند والدك، وكمان اوعى تغالط نفسك، بل خليك صريح جداً وشفاف للغاية واعى تتخذ قرار في ساعة انفعال عاطفي أو ساعة ملل أو غضب... ويُفضل تنفصل في الخطوبة أفضل من بعد الزواج وإحداث مشاكل أنت وهيَّ في غنى عنها تماماً... 
يعني لو الموضوع غلط من أوله مش تكمل للنهاية وتقول قدري أو مصيري أو علشان خاطر البنت تعمل ايه والا انا وشكلي قدام الناس وأب اعترافي.. الخ، لأنك لو كملت للنهاية على غلط هاتظلمها وتظلم نفسك أكيد... فأهم شيء إيه هو قرارك بعد لما تعرف طبعاً انت عايز ايه على وجه التحديد... وربنا يوفقك ويوفقها​


----------

